# Greetings



## kingtut3 (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Community,
Just got warned by webmaster of my non-commital attitude. Tried the Il a couple times a few years ago, but my puter wasn't up to it. Might try again sometime....maybe....
I'm not that much of a gamer on the puter. Too busy livin'

Jim


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 2, 2006)

Outstanding. Good thing this isn't a gaming site I guess.


----------

